# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibitions and Installations Manager - UVA -Charlottesville, VA

## JasonO

https://www.higheredjobs.com/admin/d...ions%20Manager


*Exhibitions and Installations Manager**Institution:*
University of Virginia


*Location:*
Charlottesville, VA


*Category:*
Admin - Arts and Museum Administration



*Posted:*
05/12/2016


*Application Due:*
Open Until Filled


*Type:*
Full Time



Posting Number: 0618753
Location: Charlottesville
Department: University of Virginia Art Museum
Minimum Education

Degree or Equivalent Experience Required
Minimum Experience
Some - up to 4 years
The role of the Exhibitions and Installations Manger is conceived as a temporary one, with a two-year term and the possibility of further extensions, depending upon circumstances and financial support.This person will have the primary responsibility of coordinating exhibitions organized by outside and adjunct curators. Secondary will be the role of liaising with The Fralin's Collections department as regards the presentation of works on view from the permanent collection.
This position is responsible for assuring the efficiency of the selection, organization, budgets, presentation, installation and documentation of the Museum's exhibitions program and managing all timelines and contracts with outside and adjunct curators.


*APPLICATION INFORMATION**Contact:*
University of Virginia


*Phone:*
434-982-0123 (staff positions)


*Fax:*
434-924-6911 (staff positions)


*TDD:*
434-923-5189


*Online App. Form:*
https://jobs.virginia.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=79110

----------

